# September Acquisitions - 2009



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Imagine my surprise to find no September Acquisitions thread extant and here the month is almost half over! Get out there and stimulate that economy! There ought to be lots of getting ready for fall purchases out there.

I'll start things off with a Seiko 5 I just got with Hadley Roma band:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ the thread for this month was called September shopping


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, you can't go changing the name after years of 'Acquisitions'!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Well, you can't go changing the name after years of 'Acquisitions'!


nephew, you are absolutely correct


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

wacolo said:


> I found those about two weeks ago. Shells and in my size no less. $3.:aportnoy:


lucky!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wondered if that was the intention of the poster who started the other thread. I agree that the name should remain acquisitions.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*Recently acquired in Bermuda*

tie with anchors, flags and says "Bermuda"
Belt has the island and a crown print


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Went thrifting today. I was mostly looking for a dbl breasted blazer but I found a Norm Thompson chord sportcoat and a Brooks bro. camelhair sportcoat. Both are like new and have the pockets still stitched. Both made in the good old USA. The Brooks bro. will go to my alterations guy on monday to have arms taken up a bit. Both will be great for fall and winter 
cheers, fat paul


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Back in January I purchased a pair of double-sole bluchers from Dack's (in Toronto), but a few weeks ago I decided they were too large and a I took them back for an exchange, since I had not worn them. Instead I got this pair of longwings on the Cheaney 2003 last, which must be a lonely pair since Dack's sells their longwings on a different last. Whatever, they're good shoes. The colour is actually much darker than in the photos, almost black. I probably won't wear these for a couple of years but at least I have them.

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/dufferin20031.jpg/https://img182.imageshack.us/i/dufferin20032.jpg/


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Imagine my surprise to find no September Acquisitions thread extant and here the month is almost half over! Get out there and stimulate that economy! There ought to be lots of getting ready for fall purchases out there.
> 
> I'll start things off with a Seiko 5 I just got with Hadley Roma band:


You and I seem to have very similar taste:









Your band looks fantastic on it, though. Is there a good place to get one online?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> Your band looks fantastic on it, though. Is there a good place to get one online?


Thanks! I got it here. Fast shipping, no complaints. I'll order from them again.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^can we merge the september shopping into september acquisition?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

All this time I thought "acquisitions" had something to do with watersports (trunks?) and skipped over.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

jamgood said:


> All this time I thought "acquisitions" had something to do with watersports (trunks?) and skipped over.


Huh??


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

2 pairs of Golf shoes (Nike & Footjoy Saddle)


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Back in January I purchased a pair of double-sole bluchers from Dack's (in Toronto), but a few weeks ago I decided they were too large and a I took them back for an exchange, since I had not worn them. Instead I got this pair of longwings on the Cheaney 2003 last, which must be a lonely pair since Dack's sells their longwings on a different last. Whatever, they're good shoes. The colour is actually much darker than in the photos, almost black. I probably won't wear these for a couple of years but at least I have them.
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/dufferin20031.jpg/https://img182.imageshack.us/i/dufferin20032.jpg/


Great shoes - but just out of curiosity, why won't you wear them for a couple of years? If those were in my closet I don't think I could wait that long.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Earlier this week I took major advantage of the BB sale. Desperately needed some fall/winter stuff...

Black & white herringbone sport coat;
1 pair brown flannel pants, plain front;
1 pair British tan gabardine pants, plain front;
3 shirts (plain white button down, dark blue check, dark blue mini-houndstooth).

I plan to pick up some chinos when I go back to pick up the stuff when it arrives back from the tailor.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Well, you can't go changing the name after years of 'Acquisitions'!


sorry, must have missed the memo

besides, I like the alliteration. deal.

******so my attempt at alliteration is gone, WTF?.......my turn to deal I guess


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

1. J Crew Regular Fit Broken In Chinos in Nantucket Red (now on sale for 19.99) - bought them too long so I can take them to be cuffed.
2. J Crew Classic Fit essential chinos - going with the reds to be cuffed.
3. Timberland 3-eye Classic Oxfords - came today, not so sure these are keepers.
4. LE Hyde Park OCBD - Blue


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

nerdykarim said:


> You and I seem to have very similar taste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the band you have on yours. Mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

This nifty hat. I've never been much of a hat person, but I'm going to give it a go this fall. Something tells me it's going to be great hat weather down here.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Picked up this Brooks Brothers waxed cotton fishing jacket on clearance at $139. Worth it. Totally.

I think I'll wear it shark hunting. Caught an eighty-pound shark off of Montauk (it's in the Hamptons). My dad's got a 42-ft Bayliner. Sniped it with a rifle from the crow's nest.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WindsorNot said:


> This nifty hat. I've never been much of a hat person, but I'm going to give it a go this fall. Something tells me it's going to be great hat weather down here.


welcome to the fedora club


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I'm in Chicago and was wandering around looking for dinner and ran across the Paul Stuart shop! The damage . . . 

a pair of vintage cufflinks
a black dress belt
a glen plaid odd jacket


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the fedora club


Thanks. I shall wear it as best as I can.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I'll start things off with a Seiko 5 I just got with Hadley Roma band:


I didn't know Seiko watches ever had numbers. Looks great.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Over the summer, I picked up a bunch of Brooks Brothers Makers shirts (from ca. 1990, I think), still in their original packaging. EBAY has been slow lately, but I thought this was a score. All of them have unlined collars which I prefer.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fabulous thrifting in Charlotte yesterday. 

J Press dark gray herringbone overcoat 

Southwick SB houndstooth - darted 2 button, but fits perfectly

Stanley Blacker SB houndstooth - darted 2 button and not greatest quality, but "teeth" are yellow, red, and green and it fits like a glove

four BB pinpoint ocbds - stripes and patterns

LE tattersall ocbd

British-made rep tie

cotton madras tie

BB bowtie

pink Benetton lambswool crewneck sweater

shetland wool vest (Lord Jeff) - decent quality

British-made charcoal wool cardigan

LE moleskin trousers

light blue, wide wale cords 

vintage medium green/gray tropical wool trousers

Everything in great condition for a grand total of $67.00. That's what I call a day of great thrifting.


----------



## KRW (Jul 14, 2005)

May I ask where you do your thrifting in Charlotte?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AldenPyle said:


> I didn't know Seiko watches ever had numbers. Looks great.


Thanks. That one's a Japan only model, apparently. I bought from a Hong Kong dealer on Poor Man's Watch Forum, so you ought to be able to track it down where you are without problem.

Super score on those BB OCBDs!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

KRW said:


> May I ask where you do your thrifting in Charlotte?


Yesterday I hit the Value Villages at 6300 South Blvd and 2917 Freedom Drive and then the Goodwill a few blocks from the South Blvd Value Village.

Value Villages seem to have better clothing because, I think, they are a for-profit business. However, they still price their clothing at ridicuously cheap rates - the Press overcoat was $13 and the BB ocbds were $2.50 each. The trick to finding lightly used, high quality clothing at thrifts is not only to look at the tags, but to look for dry cleaning tags on the clothes. In my experience the thrift stores in Greenville, SC and Charlotte receive a lot of their better stuff from dry cleaners who must be donating shirts, sport coats, etc., from people who forgot to pick them up. The other trick is to visit the same store quite often - usually once a week - because they all have such high turnover.


----------



## Benzito (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish the thrift stores around here carried decent stuff. Maybe I just hit the stores the wrong time of the month.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Benzito said:


> I wish the thrift stores around here carried decent stuff. Maybe I just hit the stores the wrong time of the month.


How many times a week do you go? When I'm in major thrift mode, I'll hit the three same stores at least three times a week. Two are a half-mile from my house, one is just around the corner from the office, so it's convenient and often a matter of stopping in whilst running errands. The key to success is repetition. It doesn't take long to figure out what's been there awhile and what's new, so you can do a fairly good inventory in 20 minutes or less, so long as you stay on top of it. If you only go twice a month or so, you're relying on luck. You know you're staying on top of it when you start recognizing other shoppers who are doing the same thing as you and you've memorized the order of hits-from-the-70's these stores inevitably play (Goodwill around here has a soundtrack they call Goodwill Radio they change every three months or so. I think I've heard Elton John's version of Pinball Wizard five times since mid-August). Expect to walk away with nothing on most visits--.300 is a very good batting average. Today, I found a pair of apparently never-worn LL Bean rubber moc's in 10D that will soon be on the thrift exchange. Also some nice JM driving mocs for myself, a no-name, but obviously high quality, pair of houndstooth trousers (I broke a rule on those--they need hemming, and I usually pass up anything that needs altering of any kind). Plus one LE button-down shirt for casual wear. That's a decent haul for around seven bucks--it helped that the trousers were half-price and I got the 25-percent senior discount on everything else (Wednesdays are senior-discount day, and they're pretty liberal on the definition of senior--at 45, I'm not complaining). Salvation Army is 50-percent off on Wednesdays regardless of age, but they had nothing--walked away from a BB blue point-collar shirt for $1 because the neck was snug and it had a tiny bleach spot near the bottom on the back. I already have enough knockabout shirts, and this was in that category. A few times a year, you'll hit real gold: Shell cordovan, BNWT BB suits, sweaters or ties, cashmere top coats in mint condition, etc. On scores like this, the clerk will often say "Gee, I just put that out."

Thrifting is a hobby more than anything, and some towns are better than others. Never did any good in St. Louis or Phoenix, for example. Tacoma and Seattle are very good. I should think the demographic in Portland would be favorable. Success has nothing to do with the time of the month, or, in many cases, the neighborhood, because Salvation Army and other multiple-store chains often centralize distribution operations so stuff ends up in a different place from where it was donated.

Bottom line, as with most things in life, you get out of it what you put into it when it comes to thrifting.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Yesterday I hit the Value Villages at 6300 South Blvd and 2917 Freedom Drive and then the Goodwill a few blocks from the South Blvd Value Village.
> 
> Value Villages seem to have better clothing because, I think, they are a for-profit business. However, they still price their clothing at ridicuously cheap rates - the Press overcoat was $13 and the BB ocbds were $2.50 each. The trick to finding lightly used, high quality clothing at thrifts is not only to look at the tags, but to look for dry cleaning tags on the clothes. In my experience the thrift stores in Greenville, SC and Charlotte receive a lot of their better stuff from dry cleaners who must be donating shirts, sport coats, etc., from people who forgot to pick them up. The other trick is to visit the same store quite often - usually once a week - because they all have such high turnover.


I've gotten probably half my wardrobe from the two South Blvd stores.

It's also very much worth it to visit the Junior League Wearhouse (Pecan St.) and the Assistance League thrift (Tryon).


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Value Villages seem to have better clothing because, I think, they are a for-profit business. However, they still price their clothing at ridicuously cheap rates - the Press overcoat was $13 and the BB ocbds were $2.50 each. The trick to finding lightly used, high quality clothing at thrifts is not only to look at the tags, but to look for dry cleaning tags on the clothes.


I've also had good luck at various VVs, but I'm not sure I agree that profit versus non-profit is the explanation. I've theorized that the non-profits have an advantage because folks of means are prone to own more nice clothes and more apt to donate to what they perceive as worthy causes before stuff gets threadbare. Just a theory with no proof whatever. Although I've found many nice things at VV, the strikeout ratio is still high, and there is plenty of made-in-pick-your-Third-World-country crap. Interesting theory on dryclean tags. I dunno if I agree. Often as not, I find drycleaned shirts have stains, so I surmise they were donated after rehab efforts failed. Either way, dryclean tags are good markers.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Drove past a moving/estate sale on my way home from work today, thought I saw a tassel loafer out of the corner of my eye.

After deliberation (was it a mirage?) decided to turn around and check it out.

Tassels didn't fit, but did find a great old pair of Alden cap toes.
Had to buy a whole "lot" to get it.
I had dismissed the rest of the shoes in the lot on site because they weren't my size, but found some pretty cool stuff in it, some ancient unworn AE longwings, a pair of v-cleat imperials etc etc.
Considering foot narroing surgery.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

^
Once on a whim I asked my dry cleaners how long they hold on to unclaimed stuff, they said "at least ten years" IIRC they just had their tenth aniversery.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Calvin500 said:


> I've gotten probably half my wardrobe from the two South Blvd stores.
> 
> It's also very much worth it to visit the Junior League Wearhouse (Pecan St.) and the Assistance League thrift (Tryon).


Thanks Calvin, I'll try those two places next time I'm up in Charlotte :icon_smile:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> I've also had good luck at various VVs, but I'm not sure I agree that profit versus non-profit is the explanation. I've theorized that the non-profits have an advantage because folks of means are prone to own more nice clothes and more apt to donate to what they perceive as worthy causes before stuff gets threadbare. Just a theory with no proof whatever. Although I've found many nice things at VV, the strikeout ratio is still high, and there is plenty of made-in-pick-your-Third-World-country crap. Interesting theory on dryclean tags. I dunno if I agree. Often as not, I find drycleaned shirts have stains, so I surmise they were donated after rehab efforts failed. Either way, dryclean tags are good markers.


As for the profit/non-profit status of the thrift store, my statement was mere speculation based upon my subjective experience at both kinds of stores. I just seem to find more items at Value Villages than I do at Goodwills, but I do find items of good quality at Goodwills as well.

You're absolutely correct on the strike-out rate. Most times I don't find anything, but then occasionally I hit a treasure trove. A couple of weeks ago I visited a Goodwill and found five sports coats that all fit perfectly, I'm a 39R, and I assume they all came from the same gentleman whose measurements must be exactly the same as mine. That kind of find will probably never happen again.

On the dry-cleaning tags - you're right again. Quite often items with dry-cleaning tags have permanent stains, which I simply avoid. My advice about the dry-cleaning tags is really only applicable for items forgotten by their owners.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ^
> Once on a whim I asked my dry cleaners how long they hold on to unclaimed stuff, they said "at least ten years" IIRC they just had their tenth aniversery.


Wow! Ten years is quite a while - they must have tremendous storage space. I haven't asked the dry cleaners in my city how long they hold on to their items, but most have a stated policy that after 30 days they are no longer responsible for items left by customers. I don't think most would donate items after 30 days - although why people leave items so long is quite beyond me - I would assume they donate after a year or so. On the other hand, if the ones around here waited ten years maybe I'll find a whole batch of high quality ocbds with unlined collars :icon_smile:


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thrifted some shoes at $4.50 each









Clockwise AE Park avenues, Church's Tweed, J&M Aristocrafts. Not bad for $13.50.

Also got some blue shirts for $3.25 each:










The first one appears to be handmade in Kowloon Hong Kong, got the apparently bespoke blazer below on the right from the same place for $1. Fits perfectly.









The jacket on the left is handmade Oxxford, Super 180 (explains why it looks so wrinkled) with functional cuffs - splurged on that for $7.00. 









Also picked up a cool Kiton tie for a $1.00. It's at the cleaners so no picture.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Most times I don't find anything, but then occasionally I hit a treasure trove. A couple of weeks ago I visited a Goodwill and found five sports coats that all fit perfectly, I'm a 39R, and I assume they all came from the same gentleman whose measurements must be exactly the same as mine. That kind of find will probably never happen again.


Don't be so sure. Sometimes, the dry spells last so long you begin questioning your sanity in going to the same places over and over, then bam: There it is. A Burberry blazer and BB camel hair coat in exactly your size, right next to each other on half-off Wednesday, $7 out the door (about 18 months ago at Salvation Army). Or the made-in-USA North Face parka I mentioned previously on 75-percent-off winter coat clearance day (Salvation Army again, six months ago) for--I kid you not--$1.87. In between, it's the stuff like LE shirts and yet-another-tie that keep you going. Thrifting isn't like cocaine or tequila in that it works every time. But it works often enough to keep one addicted. I confess I've never found five real-McCoy sport coats at once, but I have found nine like-new, some with tags, BB ties, the good kind, for 79 cents apiece (for-profit store where I'm not especially welcome anymore--don't ask, it's a long story). Don't lose hope.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Oh my. Oh my. This was all in one visit?



charlie500 said:


> Thrifted some shoes at $4.50 each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Oh my. Oh my. This was all in one visit?


It was three different days, three different stores, still ridiculously good fortune. Everything fit me perfectly and everything was in pretty good shape.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great stuff, Charlie--congrats!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

charlie500 said:


> It was three different days, three different stores, still ridiculously good fortune. Everything fit me perfectly and everything was in pretty good shape.


Forget thrift stores. Go to the track and lay some serious money on ponies. Immediately.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Did I just buy a BB pima cotton, V-neck sweater in Red. We're not talking wine or burgundy...it is red and I'm not a Buckeye grad...or even a fan(?)! However, it was reduced from $89 to $23. What in the H*ll was I thinking?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Did I just buy a BB pima cotton, V-neck sweater in Red. We're not talking wine or burgundy...it is red and I'm not a Buckeye grad...or even a fan(?)! However, it was reduced from $89 to $23. What in the H*ll was I thinking?


^ Eagle, in your neck of the woods you probably would be mistaken for an IU / Bob Knight aficianado before an Buckeye fan (which isn't a bad thing, in my view).


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Along with a fair isle sweater vest, I picked up these dark brown suede wingtips from LE. I haven't really gotten into suede, other than garden variety bucks, but I like these for fall.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Walking back from lunch on a patio today I blundered upon a yard sale which I normally avoid but for whatever reason I stopped at this one. Made two unusual acquistions, both practically new. An LL Bean tote bag and a copy of "The Official Sloane Ranger Handbook". The nice lady at the sale asked fifty cents for both but in a fit of largesse I gave her a loonie (a Canadian dollar).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> ^ Eagle, in your neck of the woods you probably would be mistaken for an IU / Bob Knight aficianado before an Buckeye fan (which isn't a bad thing, in my view).


Boy, old age must really be catching up to me...Bobby Knight and IU had not even come up on my radar screen. Thanks Ron_A, for giving me a reason to feel better about my most recent impulse purchase!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I finally have something to contribute to an "acquisitions" discussion! Unfortunately, no pictures...

At Brooks Brothers:

Three white dress shirts, one with French cuffs
A grey flannel 2B suit from the Warehouse Sale at 346
A black tie with white polka dots and one with white stripes, to go with my houndstooth check Zegna sportcoat
White oxford cloth pajamas
At J. Press:

Navy braces
At Saks Fifth Avenue:

Michael Kors sportshirt, white with blue stripes
Robert Talbot seven-fold tie in a chocolate and sky-blue stripe (yes, a conservative seven-fold from RT!) on sale for $95
A deep green Zegna tie for $65
At Bergdorf Goodman:

An Hermes tie with a burgundy background and a repeating pattern of zebras


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

Lousy picture, but I picked up this tartan Pendleton field shirt at a local thrift shop. Noticed that Pendelton has brought this shirt back albeit with a smaller collar (https://www.pendleton-usa.com/produ...IRT/167116/pc/1814/sc/1752/sc/1752/c/1752.uts)


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I purchased another pair of AE Verona bit loafers last week, this time in black. The photo below shows the two pairs I have now: note they are the same size, but the brown one has happily stretched and re-shaped to fit my feet perfectly, which is one of the nice features about Italian made moccasins (and why I like this type of shoe so much).


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just purchased my first set of OCBD shirts from Brooks Brothers. I know I'm a neophyte when it comes to trad clothing compaired to some of you.

I couldn't be happier with these shirts. I've been dissapointed lately in a few of my BB purchases (especially web/mail-order), but these shirts are completely perfect! The slim classic cotton shirts fit amazingly on me, and the cloth is so substantial. I can't wait to wear one.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

US Navy D-Ring belt, from Annapolis:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Quite a month for me! I shouldn't have bought half of the things I did but, I digress. Here's the rundown for me;

1. Barbour Bedale- My last one serviced me for over 25 years! 
2. Charleston Khakis
3. LL Bean Camp mocs
4. Vintage LL Bean Maine Hunting boots (6 inch model)
5. Southern Tide polo- An absolutely awesome shirt by the way!
6. Royden Shot Shell belt- At $26 its a steal. I have one that I have owned for 5 years and it still looks great. Weight loss necessitated the purchase of a smaller one! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

*What a steal!*

1818 Regent DB Tuxedo (Jacket and Trouser) for $299 plus 30% off shipped from the D.C. store. What a steal!


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> Along with a fair isle sweater vest, I picked up these dark brown suede wingtips from LE. I haven't really gotten into suede, other than garden variety bucks, but I like these for fall.


I also grabbed my first pair of suede wingtips for fall. I went with the AE Belair. At $148 on Amazon, the price is hard to beat.

Aside from that, I was going to try to find a sport coat at BB during the sale starting today, and they had maybe 6 different styles in stock, nothing interesting. Another very disappointing excursion. I'll probably pick up a pair of khakis, but nothing too exciting.


----------



## 88 Pelican (Dec 8, 2008)

Watches seem to be a popular topic this month, so I thought I'd share my latest purchase - a very simple but (I think) very nice Baume & Mercier.

javascript:hideBigImage();


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

88 Pelican said:


> Watches seem to be a popular topic this month, so I thought I'd share my latest purchase - a very simple but (I think) very nice Baume & Mercier.


I've been eyeing a similar B&M watch that has blued hands. Nice.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Alden shell saddle*

Long awaited arrival of alden 944 #8 shell's. It's become an addiction. Great shoes.
Tom


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Several shoe acquisitions this month.

On the left, I Ebayed a pair of the elusive AE Brantley oxford boots. I hesitate to call them bal boots, lest Sator come howling out of the void and point out that they don't have a proper balmoral/galosh oxford seam. Anyway, I'm not sure I like the Day-Glo orange brandy color; I'm considering dying them a darker brown.

Also, the Zappos.com outlet 30 minutes away was having a 50% off sale, so my wife and I went down and checked it out. I got a pair of Sebago Docksides for around $30, and a pair of brown Hunter wellies for about $40.










The Zappos outlet is interesting. It's in a small corner of their enormous fulfillment facility, and anything that gets damaged or returned is sold in the outlet. Most of it is junk, but you can find the odd pair of any brand the website sells--Sebago and Hunter, obviously, but also Bass, Sperry, Allen-Edmonds, Johnston & Murphy, etc. Like any true outlet, it's very hit-and-miss. Apparently they have a lot of stock to sell off at the moment--more than they could put out in the sales room--so they're extending the 50% off sale indefinitely.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great find on the Brantleys! I'd love a pair.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^Great find on the Brantleys! I'd love a pair.


Yeah, I was glad to find them. I have a saved search for "Brantley" in my Ebay account, and every now and then a pair comes along. More often, it turns up an ET Wright blucher of the same model name. This was the first pair of AEs I'd seen in a size I could wear.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I, too, have a pair of the Brantley boots and actually enjoy the color - great for wearing with lighter colored slacks in the summer. 

I've also noticed, before you take the plunge of having them dyed, that using a darker cream and polish regime will gradually darken them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> I, too, have a pair of the Brantley boots and actually enjoy the color - great for wearing with lighter colored slacks in the summer.
> 
> I've also noticed, before you take the plunge of having them dyed, that using a darker cream and polish regime will gradually darken them.


Yes, but I'm not sure they'll get to where I want them. I really would have more use for a dark brown--I don't really wear boots in summer. I had a pair of AE wholecuts in this color, and while I was able to get them somewhat darker, they never got anywhere near the dark brown color I have in mind. I'm thinking something like EG's dark oak color.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Try putting some Obenauf's and/or Leather Therapy on them. That will help darken them. Of course, there are various shoe antiquing threads at Style Forum.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Try putting some Obenauf's and/or Leather Therapy on them. That will help darken them. Of course, there are various shoe antiquing threads at Style Forum.


Which of their products do you use?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have the LP Boot Oil from Obenauf's (looks like it's just called Leather Oil now), and the Restorer & Conditioner from Leather Therapy. I like both products very much.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Alan,
Could either of those products be used to condition/restore a briefcase too?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Engineered Garments Workaday (White & Blue)

Alden Indy Boot

Red Wing Wabasha 

Tim Hardy Quick Release , Snuff Suede


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Standard or 'special' Indy boots?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Alan,
> Could either of those products be used to condition/restore a briefcase too?


The Leather Therapy would be perfect for it.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

^Standard, from Epaulet in NYC


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I couldn't stay away from the current BB Friends and Family sale! I've been holding onto a basic black leather dress belt from BB that didn't fit so I exchanged it (and covered the difference) for a black Shell Cordovan belt. It isn't as nice to my eye as my #8 Shell Alden produced belt, but it's still rather nice and it was only $140 on sale. It seems like a good deal for the price if anyone is on the fence about it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Engineered Garments Workaday (White & Blue)
> 
> Alden Indy Boot
> 
> ...


Whoa, those shirts are pricier than Black Fleece. Are they worth it?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

TradTeacher said:


> Engineered Garments Workaday (White & Blue)
> 
> Alden Indy Boot
> 
> ...


Are you actually a teacher?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> ^Standard, from Epaulet in NYC


That's what mine are, too. The various specials are tempting, but really I'm pretty satisfied with the standard Indy.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Engineered Garments Workaday (White & Blue)


Looks great. Probably look cool with a tie, despite the name.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Just got these Desert Boots.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ How's the fit?

I love mine.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

A BB Saxon houndstooth wool tie during their Labor Day sale, for $9.
A BB light tan summer-weight sack sportcoat off of eBay.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A decent haul of ties from the thrift. A Brooks sack suit from eBay. A Norfolk jacket, also from eBay.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ How's the fit?
> 
> I love mine.


Fit is great....thanks for your thoughts on fit. I ordered a half size down. Looks like Beeswax is back too...I got mine from a seller on ebay.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Looks great. Probably look cool with a tie, despite the name.


They are great w/ a tie. HEAVY fabric, great cut, old-school detail w/ the side gussets.



AlanC said:


> That's what mine are, too. The various specials are tempting, but really I'm pretty satisfied with the standard Indy.


Agree. I really like the Kudu Indy's, but these are just perfect for me.



Memphis88 said:


> Are you actually a teacher?


Yes, I am. Just not of Trad.



Jovan said:


> Whoa, those shirts are pricier than Black Fleece. Are they worth it?


Keep in mind that mine didn't come from Bureau. It was the only webstore carrying them that I could link. Mine came from Drinkwater's in Cambrigde, MA. $175, so only a bit more than Black Fleece. HEAVY fabric. In fact, the best I've ever owned. Cool cut and details. Made in USA. Good stuff.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

NOS LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes.

I'd guess late 80s or early 90s. Tan uppers with the 'Maine Hunting Shoe' label on the back...they don't make them like this any more. I guess they renamed them 'Bean Boots' to be more inclusive to those who wouldn't find the term 'hunting' appealing...? These came with all kinds of paperwork in the box.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

^So cool. I'm jealous.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool boots! Nice grab!


----------



## waldenbags (Nov 28, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Alan,
> Could either of those products be used to condition/restore a briefcase too?


Pecard has a line of conditioners for restoring aging leather:

Ed


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Danny said:


> I guess they renamed them 'Bean Boots' to be more inclusive to those who wouldn't find the term 'hunting' appealing...?


Great score. It's my understanding that the "Maine Hunting Shoe" and "Bean Boots" are similar but separate products. I believe that the Hunting Shoe has a more flexible sole for creeping through the woods, and it definitely comes in taller versions than the Bean Boots do.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes they are 2 separate items, the 'Maine Hunting Shoe' being a more premium item. My assumption is that creating 2 separate items accomplished 2 things, made a less expensive product for the 'masses' who only care that it looks like it does [so it meets a certain price point] and secondarily removed 'hunting' from the title so that they boot might perhaps have a more general, broader appeal. Then the current 'Maine Hunting Shoe' can still be a more highly functional boot, with better leather, etc for those who want that.

Danny


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

^ FWIW I have both the Bean Boot and the Maine Hunting shoe. We had a whack of snow overnight so I wore the MHS for the 20 minute walk to work. I find the MHS much more comfortable for longer walks than the regular boot. The softer rubber makes all the difference, to me at least. Well worth the nominal extra cost.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^This raises a question I've been meaning to ask. I'm looking to get a pair of these for the upcoming winter. I do a lot of walking each day, to and from the subway. How do the heels of these hold up with pavement walking? I tend to wear through my heels pretty quickly and don't want to end up shredding these.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a pair of Bean Boots that I've had and worn for ten Midwestern winters, and the soles are in great shape. I actually wish they'd crap out so I could get a pair that fit my feet a bit better, but I don't think that's in the cards.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

CMDC said:


> ^This raises a question I've been meaning to ask. I'm looking to get a pair of these for the upcoming winter. I do a lot of walking each day, to and from the subway. How do the heels of these hold up with pavement walking? I tend to wear through my heels pretty quickly and don't want to end up shredding these.


I would think the rubber heel would wear pretty quickly (especially on the MHS) if you wear them on pavement often. I wear mine only in the snow (great traction), out at the acreage or in very wet conditions. The rubber moc I keep by the door for shorter errands when it is wet. I choose my Indy boots for long walks on wet pavement.


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> I wear mine only in the snow (great traction), *out at the acreage* or in very wet conditions.


_Out at the acreage!_ What a wonderfully evocative phrase! I'd never heard it before. A Google search shows this is probably a Canadian expression. I am going to adopt it at once.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Went a bit mad today
All Barbour...









Something a little bit special using tweed from Mallalieus








Abraham Moon tweed








Pheasants!








Houndstooth check








dont know what you'd call this ....


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Barbour waxed cotton


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL!
"Went a bit mad." Indeed, you posted your Sept 30, 2015 purchases to a 2009 thread addressing September 2009 purchases, same subject. 

PS: Nice collection of hats, though.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

So it wasn't just hyperbole. 
I'll attempt to rectify this faux pas with a repost in the correct thread.
And thank you, I am quite pleased with the fruits of my splurge.


----------

